# Low Country Boil



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Old Bay Seasoning TM to taste 
5 pounds new potatoes 
3 (16 ounce) packages cooked kielbasa sausage, cut into 1 inch pieces 
8 ears fresh corn, husks and silks removed 
5 pounds whole crab, broken into pieces 
4 pounds fresh shrimp, peeled and deveined 
newspapers 
beer 

1 Heat a large pot of water over an outdoor cooker, or medium-high heat indoors. Add Old Bay Seasoning to taste, and bring to a boil. Add potatoes, and sausage, and cook for about 10 minutes. Add the corn and crab; cook for another 5 minutes, then add the shrimp when everything else is almost done, and cook for another 3 or 4 minutes. 
2 Drain off the water, and pour the contents out onto a picnic table covered with newspaper. Grab a paper plate and a beer and enjoy! 


Makes 15 servings


----------

